# Detailing Swansea



## chrishtt (Sep 8, 2007)

anyone know of any good detailers in the swansea area

also i need my wheels refurbed same time, if you do both that would be even better
id class myself as quite a good car detailer
i need work done with the PC to eliminate swirls from the TT


----------



## reeso (Jan 18, 2006)

I recommend Peter Richards from this forum. He runs Eclipse Auto Valet. Top bloke and top work.

http://www.eclipse-auto-valet.co.uk/

See this post for a recent happy customer

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=42637


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

There is a meet happening down in Cmwdu today (9th) and Peter will be there. Your welcome to pop along and meet some fellow DW members. Here a link:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40786
Cheers and welcome to the forum


----------

